# 39 twinflex



## volksboy57 (Feb 10, 2017)

neat:  https://wyoming.craigslist.org/bik/5996477165.html 3000 bucks


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 10, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2017)

No guard


And headlight looks like a repoop toploader. Nice paint tho!


----------



## kreika (Feb 10, 2017)

Sweet pedals......rrrrred.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 10, 2017)

I'll take it!!!!!!!!!
Anybody wanna loan me some money


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm thinking that bike is a lot rougher than it looks in the pics. The missing guard is a for sure deal killer at that price. I'm also betting you wouldn't be happy with the paint job if you saw it up close. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Feb 11, 2017)

Rack had to many books on it....


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2017)

Didn't Jkent have one of these for sale recently?


----------



## John (Feb 11, 2017)

When you use a Schwinn chain ring on a restore and the correct ring cost about $10.00 it's a red flag


----------



## kreika (Feb 11, 2017)

John said:


> When you use a Schwinn chain ring on a restore and the correct ring cost about $10.00 it's a red flag




That cheapo light too


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 12, 2017)

Paint looks bad, that front fork looks bent.


----------

